# Newbie Mk 1 225 BAM 2001 intermittent Brake Issue



## NickHeady (Nov 8, 2021)

Hi All and thanks for accepting me into the TT community!

Have bought and sold cars most of adult life with varying degrees of success, last couple of years I have bought a lot of older TTs (all 225 Quattro's) . My latest acquisition has me stumped to the point I am contemplating garaging it for at least 10 years and hoping it becomes a sound investment. 2001 225 BAM Quattro that got me home 70 miles no issue apart from exhaust blowing ( could not believe how much rear boxes were on these things) on way back from having it's MOT suddenly brakes went hard (lights illuminated on dash, Abs and traction control i think, may of been EPS as well?) peddle then went very long to the point i assumed had some burst brake line or similar. Drove car gingerly home parked up, visually checked all lines and callipers - no leaks. Left for a couple of days then had to move again and all was good, no lights, peddle felt ok, instantly realise i am now dealing with the worst type of problem you can hope for - the intermittent problem! One thing I have noticed and this may be relevant or not but the peddle seems to go after i have given the car a bit of beans (as many as you can when worrying about brake pedal) I am contemplating removing inlet manifold and checking all vacuum pipes/hoses as these seem to be a issue on this model - any info would be appreciated - this car is probably going to turn into a project as i do really love the mk 1 quattro's. My fear is that the problem is the servo or master cylinder which i have heard are a bit of a nightmare job but i don' t know why the problem is intermittent. I do not have VCDS - although i am contemplating buying. Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Apart from checking the pipes under the manifold the pipe for the servo is partly hidden by a heat shield check the pipe behind it in particular the check valve look for splits on either side.


----------



## NickHeady (Nov 8, 2021)

Thanks Delta4, I was also going to check this but any idea why (if there was a split) would it be intermittent.?


----------

